# Muratec MFX-1430 copier problems



## AJPLeBlanc (Feb 14, 2013)

I would post up here: http://www.muratec.com:10080/forum_topics.asp?FID=22

Or call the MFG support line. 

I wasn't able to find the specific issue on that forum, but they might know exactly what's up..


----------



## daro (Jan 25, 2013)

I have experienced this issue a few times with various printers I have been asked to repair.

Often times I find that the roller is slightly ajar which does not allow it to get a solid grip on the paper. Other times it may be the rollers are too close and actually touch at one point and the unit does not feel a "pull" as it simply guides along the other roller.

Sadly printers are poorly designed in that they do not truly communicate their faults, errors, etc. in a way that would allow for better troubleshooting.

If you dont feel either of the above are the cause, you could try grabbing a copy of the driver/software disc for your machine at the official site here and look for Printer/Scanner Monitor when installing. This should provide better insight into what is happening.

Hope this checks out. Let me know how it goes.

Good luck !


----------

